# Would Texas Equine Law apply here?



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

HippieCowgirl said:


> So the question now is there a case for the injury itself, or just the unlawful job termination?



I am guessing everything happened in Texas. If so, then all Texas laws, including equine, would be in effect. As to which may be applicable to this situation, only a lawyer could answer that.

More to the point, it doesn't matter which laws may apply. What matters is if you have a case. For practical purposes, you only have a case if you have a lawyer willing to take it on.  In other words, you need to find a lawyer and explain the entire situation in detail. At that point he/she will tell you if you have a case, what it will cost and what outcomes are possible.

In many states, it is difficult to evict someone from their residence. Even in cases where a renter owes back rent there are specific procedures that must be followed. It often takes many months to remove a tenant from their living space.

At a quick guess, I would think that avenue (sold the trailer and evicted the person without notice) provides one good direction to take. Of course, it depends on Texas law among other things.

This advice is worth exactly what you paid for it. Just like any other advice you would get on the internet.  With the vague description you provided here (and it would be BAD idea to post more details, especially if you plan to pursue legal action) even a real lawyer would be unable to answer your questions.

You need to sit down with a local lawyer who knows this area of the law. Many will provide a free consultation to tell you if you have an actionable claim.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there also make be a workman's compensation issue. I dont you have apersonal injury issue as there doesn't seem to be any negligence on he employers part. But sounds like it would be a basic hurt on job situation. 
a lawyer may help if you can find one to take the case,


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> there also make be a workman's compensation issue. I dont you have apersonal injury issue as there doesn't seem to be any negligence on he employers part. But sounds like it would be a basic hurt on job situation.
> a lawyer may help if you can find one to take the case,


I àgree that you need to talk to a lawyer. There is a big difference in responsibility for workman's comp depending on if there was an employer-employee relationship or if he was basically an independent contractor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly, your friend needs to talk to a lawyer who can hear all the details and make a suggestion based on his/her knowledge of the law.

We can make all the suggestions we want, but at the end of the day, we're nothing more than a bunch of unknown folks on the internet who may or may not know anything about law.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

We're only hearing one side of the story, anyway. There's no guarantee it all went down the way the OP stated.

Have your friend speak to a lawyer versed in worker's compensation and employment law. This isn't so much an equine law question as an employment one.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texas Law allows that there is an inherent risk involved when handling livestock.
As an employer of 5 people that work here with the horses and cattle i am pretty immune from a lawsuit if someone is hurt riding or training a horse.
However I may be liable for any medical bills and would not be able to just fire someone if that person is injured while "on the clock"
the employees here sign a paper stating that this farm does not pay into the workmans compensation program but we will pay salaries for those injured while on the job..
Get a lawyer. Shalom


----------

